# Chubs stocked in Mona



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I just found this on the fish stocking report for last year

MONA SPR JUAB  CHUB  10770  1.97  09/22/2014

This raises several questions in my mind.

#1 - Is Mona Spr the same as Mona Res?

#2 - Why in the world would the DWR every raise chubs?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

With out really knowing squat- which has not stopped me before- I would bet they are not the common Utah Chub-


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

If it is Mona res it will probably be a mere stream at best this summer and dries up like that every other year or so. Just doesn't make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Truelife said:


> I just found this on the fish stocking report for last year
> 
> MONA SPR JUAB  CHUB  10770  1.97  09/22/2014
> 
> ...


I do not know for sure, but I would bet that it isn't Mona reservoir. I think I do know where Mona spring is, but I'm not sure. (I hunted ducks there once as a youth) If I had to bet I would go with this being part of the Least Chub restoration. 
Least Chub is a threatened species that is smaller than the Utah chub and are in a few scattered springs and water sources in central Utah. They eat mosquito larvae and have been considered as an occasional biological control for mosquitos.

FWIW, Mona reservoir does have a reserve population of June suckers stocked in it.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Catherder said:


> I do not know for sure, but I would bet that it isn't Mona reservoir. I think I do know where Mona spring is, but I'm not sure. (I hunted ducks there once as a youth) If I had to bet I would go with this being part of the Least Chub restoration.
> Least Chub is a threatened species that is smaller than the Utah chub and are in a few scattered springs and water sources in central Utah. They eat mosquito larvae and have been considered as an occasional biological control for mosquitos.
> 
> FWIW, Mona reservoir does have a reserve population of June suckers stocked in it.


http://www.fws.gov/mountain-prairie/species/fish/leastchub/

Looks like DNR was working with USFWS to get the chub off the endangered species list. You'll probably see them dump june suckers into the Lower Provo at Utah Lake this year too. Personally, I have found june suckers in about 1 in 10 of the browns I've kept from the Lower in the last year. Managing these lower food chain fish in our fisheries can't be a bad thing, and it's probably more economical to feed the sport fish with these native species than it is to raise the actual sport fish.


----------

